# TCR Advanced in Tour of Ireland



## davidsthubbins (Jun 15, 2009)

Just watching the Tour of Ireland on my DVR. The first close up of a Rabobank rider clearly shows him riding a TCR Advanced frame. Why on earth would a Rabobank rider be using the advanced frame instead of the advanced sl? Anyone know? Made me feel good that my frame was in the Tour of Ireland.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

It was the Rabobank Continental team, they ride the standard TCR's.


----------

